
CPU Made from 74HC Chips Is a Glorious Mess - bryanrasmussen
https://hackaday.com/2019/05/09/cpu-made-from-74hc-chips-is-a-glorious-mess/
======
dimator
Ben Eater did a video on driving a VGA display using a breaboard circuit. He
builds up to it in his usual amazing teaching style, highly recommend:

[https://youtu.be/l7rce6IQDWs](https://youtu.be/l7rce6IQDWs)

